# Kings of Chaos



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

well this is pretty much an online army building game based somewhat off of lord of the rings....only slightly.

But anyway I am looking for recruits so if you wish to join click here!

Join as one of my officers.

even if you don't want to join clicking the link and entering the number will get me a troop so please help me out!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2007)

**OddCrazyMe*has joined Master Sporge27's Army!

Username: LordCrazyMe


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 12, 2007)

Meh, I'm bored.  I'll join.  

Username: Lady_Triforce


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

Woot!

I played this onced a long time ago... they seemed to have changed it a bit, but it can be a fun thing to do once a day.  you can only attack using turns and gain a turn every half an hour or so, but it does seem better to save turns.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, in half an hour I'll get my password...so....what exactly is this game like?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually I got it right away. I'm browsing the site right now.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got mine, also.  So...Lady_Triforce, reporting for duty! *salutes*

BTW...my rank is Elf.  Is that ok?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

I didn't join with sporge as my commander, I'm alone     
http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8982s545 is mine

I accidentally attacked sporge once... whoops     

oh yeah, I'm elves.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

boo (@zeldafreak    			 )

but elves are fine, they are better at spying, dwarves are better defense, orcs are better attack, and humans make more money     

It is a kinda slow game but it is a fun waste of time.  buy fortifications and weapons, upgrade other stuff and fight other armies.  currently this one group of people have been attacking me... I  don't know why they aren't getting much out of me


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

I joined, under the command of Sporge =D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> boo (@zeldafreak    			 )
> 
> but elves are fine, they are better at spying, dwarves are better defense, orcs are better attack, and humans make more money
> 
> It is a kinda slow game but it is a fun waste of time. buy fortifications and weapons, upgrade other stuff and fight other armies. currently this one group of people have been attacking me... I don't know why they aren't getting much out of me


I don't really wanna be under sporge's commad, so how about we make an alliance or something?
oh, and I felt like changing to human, to make more money.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well I think there is a button to change but you restart...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 12, 2007)

DukeDF
Human
Sporge's Army


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

woot

It can be fun, but just on a daily basis, there isn't to  much to do on a single day... unless you are recruiting, which although I recruited you guys you can recruit even more.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> woot
> 
> It can be fun, but just on a daily basis, there isn't to  much to do on a single day... unless you are recruiting, which although I recruited you guys you can recruit even more.


 Why is everyone going under sporge's comand? =( They don't get anything special do they? But... you do... for every 2 units they get you get a unit D=
I made you an alliance member to me... 
and, if you make someone your commander can you change that? like, have no commander or change your commander?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah you can change it, but a benefit is I will click on your link each day to get you an extra guy...

but I also help them out if someone keeps attacking them or something like that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> yeah you can change it, but a benefit is I will click on your ]
> Fine, I'll go under your control... I can change it later.
> 
> Hmm.. how long is an age? I can only change commanders 8 times per age.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahhh here we go

Age: The length of the round, which varies but usually lasts roughly six months. Between ages, your army size, wealth, weapons, and race will be reset, giving you a chance to change races. You will, however, get to keep your officers.

so I don't know how far this on is, but still a fine time to start


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey guys, here's my link to help me out:

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8r7k3325

I'll click your links too since we are in the same thing.

(also feel free to join as one of my officers)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8982s545
heres mine
and sporge, because we are going to eventualy get you a lot of troops you better help us out
I have like 543,102 Gold


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

I clicked it

and here's mine again  :gyroidveryhappy: 

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8r7k3325


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8982s545
> heres mine
> and sporge, because we are going to eventualy get you a lot of troops you better help us out
> I have like 543,102 Gold


 that is quite a bit of gold...


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm joining Sporge's. I'll try to join the others.


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2007)

Ugh, I can't get past the letter security code...   
-_-


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Ugh, I can't get past the letter security code...   
-_-


 well, at least click the peoples links for right now


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm Sproge's best officer =p

And Justin is one of my officers btw


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'm Sproge's best officer =p
> 
> And Justin is one of my officers btw


what are your stat thingys?

Strike Action: 1,650 Ranked #31,306 
Defensive Action: 3,600 Ranked #28,132 
Spy Rating: 4 Ranked #27,910 
Sentry Rating: 4 Ranked #26,723
Rank: 29,074 
Fortification: Towers 
Siege Technology: None 
Unit Production: 10 per 24 hours 
Available Funds: 220,583 Gold (i just spent a lot)
Projected Income Next Turn: 1,414 Gold  
Spy Level: 2 

Units:
Trained Attack Soldiers: 23 
Trained Attack Mercenaries: 0 
Trained Defense Soldiers: 18 
Trained Defense Mercenaries: 0 
Untrained Soldiers: 0 
Untrained Mercenaries: 0 
Spies: 1 
Sentries: 1 
Total Fighting Force: 41 



and uhg.. No one wants to be my officer    
:'(


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

Name:  	StormCommander
Commander: 	Sporge27
Race: 	Elves
Alliance Affiliation: 	None
Rank: 	27,755
Highest Rank 	27,755 / 26 minutes ago
Army Size: 	44
Treasury: 	14,240
Fortifications: 	Walled Town
Buddy List Status: 	None

Trained Attack Soldiers  	21
Trained Attack Mercenaries 	2
Trained Defense Soldiers 	17
Trained Defense Mercenaries 	3
Untrained Soldiers 	1
Untrained Mercenaries 	0
Spies 	3
Sentries 	4
Total Fighting Force 	44


----------



## Justin (Jan 12, 2007)

Officer.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Name: 	StormCommander
> Commander: Sporge27
> Race: Elves
> Alliance Affiliation: None
> ...


whats your attack/defence action effectiveness?
Strike Action 14,393 Ranked #28,406 
Defensive Action 3,600 Ranked #28,132


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 12, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Reporting for duty sah!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

ZF is a traitor!  He attacked me even though we are allies :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't log in...I registered earlier.

nvm i had to validate my email

I mean get some weird password...


So what exactly do I do?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I can't log in...I registered earlier.
> 
> nvm i had to validate my email
> 
> ...


 You can by your army weapons, or defence items, train them (you start with some untrained solders) upgrade your base (I have towers) attack people for money (th e more attack turns you use, the more money you get) and a lot of other stuff

Oh yeah, and post your link.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you didn't even sign up >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I can't log in...I registered earlier.
> 
> nvm i had to validate my email
> 
> ...


 are you gonna be my officer?

I help all of my officers get started.  Ask Justin, he's a high rank now.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I still gotta validate my e-mail....seesh.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

BEST LINK EVER!

*sneaks*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> BEST ]
> 
> *sneaks*



 Make sure you click mine also:
 [url=http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8982s545]http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8982s545

Hey, sporge, you should edit in everyone's URL so that we can all get army people


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *agrees*

That way all of us can just go down the list everyday.

I have my link in my sig by the way.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

I say when the next age comes, we have a little TBT war.     

Like, ____, ____, and _____ Vs. ______, _______ and ________


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I probably won't be playing by the next age =o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> I say when the next age comes, we have a little TBT war.
> 
> Like, ____, ____, and _____ Vs. ______, _______ and ________


yes, lets do that    			 but for now, lets all work togeather, and destroy anyone that attacks any of us, they'll be so sorry if they attack one of us...


anyway, I've never been attacked     

oh wait.... age 8 might be far away     

November 9, 2006 
Welcome to Age 7!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ive been running aorund killing people who have no weapons at all.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, we should start to take sides whenever.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same with me, but I have to save my attack turns... I only have 10 left    			 (you get 1 per turn, and I think thats 30 min...)

I attacked someone once and got like 400,000 gold from them     

the more attack turns you use the more money you get when you win an attack.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had 0 turns for a while

I've been attacked twice.  Once by someone I didn't know, they won.  And once by ZF  :gyroidmad: But he lost  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no turns also.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

Big Candle, lol.


SCARY.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Big Candle, lol.
> 
> 
> SCARY.


 lol     

I always go for the noobs with a lot of money     
or people around where I am.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish we could trade money and fight together =o


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I wish we could trade money and fight together =o


 No, then people would make alts just to send money and troops to themself.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Name:  	StormCommander
> Commander: 	Sporge27
> Race: 	Elves
> Alliance Affiliation: 	None
> ...


 Storm, what are you attack and defence point things?

mine:
Strike Action 22,194
Defensive Action 3,620


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why would I tell you?  so you could attack me again?  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Your officer tried attacking me :0


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Your officer tried attacking me :0


 who are you talking to, me or fang? So did sporge attack you, or did I?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=7tnesk3a

There's my link.  Might as well get started.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

128,687 Gold stolen 15 0 0 4,532 68 details 
19 hours ago yojojo 9,123 Gold stolen 



DANG!   There went all my money.  And I wasn't even on! 

There goes my weapons money.   <_<

But now I'm attacking defenseless people and getting it back! I WILL HAVE REVENGE SOMEDAY!  I WILL REMEMBER YOU YOJOJO!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> 128,687 Gold stolen 15 0 0 4,532 68 details
> 19 hours ago yojojo 9,123 Gold stolen
> 
> 
> ...


    			 who did it? give the names, I can't really tell from that.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

yojojo.  I'm marking them my enemy at this instant.  I'll train so I can HUMBLE THEM!  MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> yojojo.  I'm marking them my enemy at this instant.  I'll train so I can HUMBLE THEM!  MWAHAHAHA!


 I'll go attack them, sence we are all working togeather     
and make sure you have me set as alliance member.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooh... ooooh.. oh... theres no way I can attack them and live...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Oooh... ooooh.. oh... theres no way I can attack them and live...


 Yeah.  Exactly.  That's why we hold off.  Someday, however......

That's also how they stole all my money.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> 128,687 Gold stolen 15 0 0 4,532 68 details
> 19 hours ago yojojo 9,123 Gold stolen
> 
> 
> ...


 Want me to get anyone for you?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yojojo has like 300 people... >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I'm an elf.  I can sabotage some his weapons and then someone can attack or something.  I dunno =o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Meh, we'll leave him for later, when we're strong. Right now, I'm just preying on people.  BTW...how do you get more turns?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Meh, we'll leave him for later, when we're strong. Right now, I'm just preying on people.  BTW...how do you get more turns?


 you get one every 30 mins, but you have to be logged in

and it autologs off every 30 mins i think


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Dang, Storm.  How'd you get that many soldiers?    
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Dang, Storm.  How'd you get that many soldiers?    
:huh:


 That's my little secret  :evillaugh: 

That I might tell to my officers.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I had someone sabotage yojojo for ya.   That guy won't be happy  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cmon, tell us TBTers


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2007)

tihis game sucks... its been an hour and i still havent gotten my email, and theres no way to resend it.


0/10


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> tihis game sucks... its been an hour and i still havent gotten my email, and theres no way to resend it.
> 
> 
> 0/10


 Um.... how could it suck just because it didn't send the email.  Maybe you didn't put your email in right.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> tihis game sucks... its been an hour and i still havent gotten my email, and theres no way to resend it.
> 
> 
> 0/10


 Thats great, lets say a game sucks before we even play it just because we don't get the email when everyne else did.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

You burninated the enemy!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2007)

you have to put the email in twice storm... and i put it in right...

well, in my opinion, it deserves 0/10 atm cuz i cant do anything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

storm.... how the hell do you have 300 people? You have to be cheating =/


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

You SOAKED THE EARTH with the blood of your enemy....good times....good times.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

> you have to put the email in twice storm... and i put it in right...



Are you sure you're checking the email it sent to?  And did maybe it was sent to the spam folder.  But if not, maybe just start a new account.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> storm.... how the hell do you have 300 people? You have to be cheating =/


 I'm not cheating.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

ROFL I just beat someone who had no weapons .  And I have like 80 turns left.  I just went to page 700 and picked someone .


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

Storm isn't cheating, I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Holy crap...I just attacked someone and I did 2,000 damage and they did 60,000 damage :'(.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

yojojo just attacked me becaused I phailed at spying on him. Storm, tell me how you got so many troops so that I can kill him


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Storm isn't cheating, I'm doing the same thing.


 Please tell me what you are doing!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll think about telling more than just my officers.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'll think about telling more than just my officers.


 Wait... are you just buying the mecenarys? Or is there something else you are doing?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay I just got killled again.  How are people doing so much damage?  We both had like 50 troops.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Okay I just got killled again.  How are people doing so much damage?  We both had like 50 troops.


 You can upgrade defense and attack in general.  It's at the bottom of the Armory


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, and you can only have an army of 25% mercenaries I think.  And they dont get you any more gold


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

I've got an idea.  It's probably the mercenaries.  I've got to get myself some more spies.      
Never mind  >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uhhg... please tell me, I'm really low on money and attack turns...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm really low on money and I have like 75 attack turns.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I'm really low on money and I have like 75 attack turns.


 I have like 5    			 hmm... you get 48 a day.. If you don't use any.... so by tommorow I'll have 50+ if I just don't use anything.


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

You have to be logged in to get the turns.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um... it only adds them when you're logged on, right?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait.. it does? thats #@%&ing ********...
then... like how am I supposed to get a lot of turns?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

No...I had 0 last night and now I have 80 this morning....and I wasn't logged on.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> No...I had 0 last night and now I have 80 this morning....and I wasn't logged on.


 Oh :0


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

:'(				

Storm wasted his time on something then...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm just pwning like the same noobs like 5 times and getting 15k each .  I was at 4k a second ago and now I have 80k.


You demolished the enemy! 
As dotafan's army runs from the battlefield you examine the collected spoils:
You stole 16,147 gold from dotafan!
You return to camp, your troops elated from your glorious victory.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

By the way, if you use more turns at once, you'll get more money.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh    			 I thought you use that for big battles or something...I'll try.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Yah, I'm saving up for 15 turns


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

You're going to  a 15 turn attack? OMG......


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

comeon... please tell me how you got so many troops so fast...


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

No wai.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I think I  know how! I just spent a bunch of money doing it too .  You go to training and at the bottom there's a unit production thing. And I just spent all my money that was left (47k) to buy the 47k 5 units per day thing.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

*laughs*  Well...I'm out of turns for the day.


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

It'd take alot of money to get 100 or 200 a day. :0


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I think I know how! I just spent a bunch of money doing it too . You go to training and at the bottom there's a unit production thing. And I just spent all my money that was left (47k) to buy the 47k 5 units per day thing.


I'm making, like 20 per day.  Don't have any so far, however.


But now I'm out of turns, and I have only 600 gold left.  :lol:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I think I  know how! I just spent a bunch of money doing it too .  You go to training and at the bottom there's a unit production thing. And I just spent all my money that was left (47k) to buy the 47k 5 units per day thing.


 Theres no way its that, I got the 10 units a day one last night.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

You probably won't find out.  Maybe I'll tell everyone, but not today because I have to go soon.  Maybe on Monday.



> You're going to a 15 turn attack? OMG......



Yah, and good thing I'm saving them, otherwise I would have used a few on fanghorn since he attacked me  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You probably won't find out. Maybe I'll tell everyone, but not today because I have to go soon. Maybe on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOO! Cmon... please! I NEED to kill yojojo!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You probably won't find out. Maybe I'll tell everyone, but not today because I have to go soon. Maybe on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm attacking him right now    			 with 5 attacks.



Your troops inflict 2,092 damage on the enemy!
The enemy sustains 0 casualties! 

Fanghorn's forces counter-attack and inflict 60 damage on your army!
Your army sustains 0 casualties!


You conquered the enemy! 
As Fanghorn's army runs from the battlefield you examine the collected spoils:
You stole 18,234 gold from Fanghorn!
You return to camp, your troops elated from your glorious victory.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Want me to kill him for you?


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

Storm! Your being sucked into the evil twilight zone of giving!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmm... I'll attack you then, becasue I have to protect my officers


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't, he's suppose to be ally :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I tried to beat you but the comp of you beat me and then it said you beat my comp .


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I tried to beat you but the comp of you beat me and then it said you beat my comp .


 Now thats what you get     
You got defeated twice in a row by me, once you attacked me, then when I attacked back.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Now nobody attack each other again or I'll have to destroy you all!  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I whooped fanghorn again before you said that storm    			 but I only got 2k...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Now nobody attack each other again or I'll have to destroy you all!  :gyroidsmile:


 We are all working togeather agenst yojojo, so at least tell me how!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I tried to beat that dude twice but both times I got pwned.


Also thanks ZF now I'm ranked down to 28,000 something and I was at 27,000 something.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, lol.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

> I tried to beat that dude twice but both times I got pwned.
> 
> 
> Also thanks ZF now I'm ranked down to 28,000 something and I was at 27,000 something.



Why did you try to beat someone way more powerful?  :wintergyroid: 

Anyway, I won't be able to beat him yet, so I'll have to wait a while.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I get beaten by people who are lower ranked than me too .  Also read your mail there, storm.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

SN, you suck.

If you guys don;t tell us how your amassing troops, then I will need to send out my super l33t nub killa chickens. 

 :wintergyroid:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> SN, you suck.
> 
> If you guys don;t tell us how your amassing troops, then I will need to send out my super l33t nub killa chickens.
> 
> :wintergyroid:


 You tried to attack me and I defended the attack .  Also thanks for dropping money when you were running away .  That's what you get for attacking storm.

Also, I'm like down to no turns :'(. I used 36 on one person and got like 160,000 from them. Once I used 15 and got 86,000 in one battle against them.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I find it that you do alot of 1 or 2 turn atatcks, you get more money per turn then having a 15 turn attack.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> > I tried to beat that dude twice but both times I got pwned.
> >
> >
> > Also thanks ZF now I'm ranked down to 28,000 something and I was at 27,000 something.
> ...


 this is ********... can you at least gimme a hint?


----------



## RedPaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it free??


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

RedPaw said:
			
		

> Is it free??


 yes, it is free


----------



## RedPaw (Jan 13, 2007)

YAY! WHO SHALL i JOIN?


lol i had caps on! :eh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

RedPaw said:
			
		

> YAY! WHO SHALL i JOIN?
> 
> 
> lol i had caps on! :eh:


 Join me     

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=8982s545

Well... at least click that then the number, it gets me a troop


----------



## RedPaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok ill join u! 


must think of name :yay:

is Lady_Red a good name?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

RedPaw said:
			
		

> Ok ill join u!
> 
> 
> must think of name :yay:
> ...


 yeah, that sounds good.     

Make sure you post your link when you sign up so that people can get you troops!


----------



## RedPaw (Jan 13, 2007)

ok...how do i do that?


awww user name Lady_Red is already taken


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

RedPaw said:
			
		

> ok...how do i do that?
> 
> 
> awww user name Lady_Red is already taken


 what about lady_redpaw?     

I'll tell you how to post your link once you make an account and validate your email.


----------



## RedPaw (Jan 13, 2007)

can I be an elf?   
:huh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

RedPaw said:
			
		

> can I be an elf?   
:huh:


 You can be elves if you want. 

Humans  20% Income Bonus 	 	
Dwarves 40% Defend Bonus  	
Elves  25% Covert Bonus
Orcs 30% Attack


----------



## RedPaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok im joinging now!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Or you could join me.......link 

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=7tnesk3a


If not, still click on it so I can get troops.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

can you guys cllick mine?

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=482w437w

if you post yours I'll click it


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> can you guys cllick mine?
> 
> http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=482w437w
> 
> if you post yours I'll click it


I posted mine. 

Do you know how storm got so many troops?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

UUUHHG!!!!! I keep friggen wasting my attack turns, by attacking people and then friggen destroy me.. I need troops really bad to earn money


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine's posted, also.

Don't know how he's making them so quickly....

I've got 20 per day coming my way!    
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UUUHHG!!!!! I keep friggen wasting my attack turns, by attacking people and then friggen destroy me.. I need troops really bad to earn money


 You can prey on the new players, but I kinda feel bad about it.  You don't get as much money, however.  But at any rate, it's better than being destroyed.

I ran out of turns a while ago.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

I had 1 Excalibur, but I sold it to get 20 units a day, because the more units the have the more money you get... so I'll get money faster and be able to get 2 eventually


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes......but I don't know the details .  Sporge figured it out too.  Storm, I didn't tell him .


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> RedPaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clicked.  Did you click mine?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup!    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Guys post your links in the KoC link thread.  I'll see what links I can find in this thread and add them in.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started with 80 today and I'm down to like 4....


What is intelligence for?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Why can't someone just give me a hint about how to get so many troops???


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> SN, you suck.
> 
> If you guys don;t tell us how your amassing troops, then I will need to send out my super l33t nub killa chickens.
> 
> :wintergyroid:


 Threats aren't going to help you :0


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

cmon... please??     			 I won't attack/spy on you again...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> cmon... please??     			 I won't attack/spy on you again...


 Sporge figured it out on his own    			 why can't you .  But I don't think he is doing it, either am I.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll tell you all on Monday.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sporge Is just getting people from storm >_>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'll tell you all on Monday.


 No... thats to far away! I need more people to get more money!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 13, 2007)

What? I don't know how to send troops, but there is a unit production upgrade iunder training.  Upgrade that a lot.  

Their is supposedly programs that can help but I am not using them...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> What? I don't know how to send troops, but there is a unit production upgrade iunder training.  Upgrade that a lot.
> 
> Their is supposedly programs that can help but I am not using them...


 Yeah, I've heard a little about those... but not much. Storm, is that what you're using?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Storm and Justin are using a program    			 and storm told me he's posting a link to it in a sec.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Yah... okay, I'll tell you =o

It's a program that puts you in this thing where you can click a bunch and have other people click yours.  It's not against the rules.

http://www.kocplanet.com/d/index5.php?appname=DDL

Download that. Ask me if you have any questions about it

All you have to do is do the numbers it automatically gives you

A lot of windows are loaded when you hit Go, so try not to do anything else while you're working on clicking.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm up to like 150 .


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

I just attacked yojojo with 5 turns



> You soaked the earth with the blood of the enemy!
> 
> As yojojo's army runs from the battlefield you examine the collected spoils:
> You stole 23,307 gold from yojojo!
> You return to camp, your troops elated from your glorious victory.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 13, 2007)

whos yojojo?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

"Untrained Soldiers 212"

I got exactly 212 from doing that one program .

Now I've gained 321 soldiers.....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

Zf, who is Lady_Redpaw because I just annhilated them?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zf, who is Lady_Redpaw because I just annhilated them?


Lady_Redpaw's a fellow TBT'er.  <_< 


THANK YOU STORM!  For beating yojojo!  :lol:

And you attacked me, Super_Naruto.   
-_-			

But I fended you off.  You're lucky I'm not feeling vengeful....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zf, who is Lady_Redpaw because I just annhilated them?


 You tard, you attacked me and red paw D= Someone already took 70,000 gold from me (Praetor... I'll kill you!)


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmm...I'm doing well.  Short on forces compared to others of my rank...but I'm doing fine.  I'm building up my spies.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 14, 2007)

Heh... I just joined. I'm a bit confused @_@


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

I have like 404 troops now... so I'm not found     

Everyone set their "Alliance Affiliation" to The Bell Tree


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2007)

I will try that     

and ZF you attacked me before....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I will try that
> 
> and ZF you attacked me before....


 yeah, but you burninated me     

Sporge is just getting a constant supply of troops from us


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not using any program!  I'm building up my troops the OLD FASHIONED WAY! HA!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Current Enemys
  Praetor
  yojojo

We have to killz them


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I have like 404 troops now... so I'm not found
> 
> Everyone set their "Alliance Affiliation" to The Bell Tree


I wonder how many troops I got overnight? *checks*

I gained 30 overnight    
:'(				

WHOA 286k gold!

OMG I got attacked by random people who totally destroyed me.  Luckily they only took like 8k combined.

6 hours ago MrRand 6,102 Gold stolen   68,239 6,850 
11 hours ago lovliker 1,660 Gold stolen   4,834 7,554

Wait, I took 500 gold from that lovliker before and I stole 600 from MrRand too .


That guy, MrRand, threatened me.  Everyone let's take him out!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

OK, updated list of  Current Enemies: 
Praetor
yojojo
MrRand


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

No, we like really have to invade that dude.  He messaged me there and threatened me.


Letter from MrRand:

"Do not attack me any more, or my commander - Death-Gazer will sab or attack you.

And also, if you want to become verrry mighty in a short ammount of time, you can become my commander's officer. He will give you one of the fastest clickers and you will be able to get over 2000 soldiers a day (max.). He will also give you the hints of the game from his own experience. Answer him as soon as you can in order not to make him change his mind."


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds kinda like the mafia....reject him.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually S_N. I say you join him temp and see if you can get info. Than bring it back to us and betray him.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 14, 2007)

Tuxx None 34 minutes ago      Ignored      
Hey lady lets have some fun. Can u send me a detailed description of your body extra info on (erm....chestal area)  <-----word replaced by me


Holy crap!  Some idiot sent this to me!  :gyroidmad:  PERV!  I ignored him and deleted it.

He's an ENEMY OF ME NOW!  Too bad his rank is like, 13,000.  Argh.  :angry:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

ROFL, yeah once one of us becomes uber good then we'll demolish him.

TBT ENEMY HATER LIST:
Tuxx
Praetor
yojojo
MrRand


ZF, I'm like 5 ranks ahead of you .  I just battled Praetor and got killed but after it said how much Praetor did damage it said this: 

"Praetor's forces counter-attack and inflict 69,954 damage on your army!
Your army sustains 7 casualties!


1 Attack Mercenaries were killed in action.
6 General Soldiers were killed in action."

Does this mean my guys were killed by his or his were killed by mine?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

i signed up.. what should i do?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

Well....you buy stuff....it's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ROFL, yeah once one of us becomes uber good then we'll demolish him.
> 
> TBT ENEMY HATER LIST:
> Tuxx
> ...


 probably yours    			 you lost like, 14 people total in that battle XD


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTH! NOW THIS IS PERSONAL


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

I currently have 118k... yay.    			 I had 500k at one time


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

I had 350k like 10 mins ago but I spent it all on training guys.  I have like 400 untrained....and like 80 trained.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I had 350k like 10 mins ago but I spent it all on training guys.  I have like 400 untrained....and like 80 trained.


 Personnel
Trained Attack Soldiers 	47
Trained Attack Mercenaries 	1
Trained Defense Soldiers 	40
Trained Defense Mercenaries 	1
Untrained Soldiers 	433
Untrained Mercenaries 	0
Spies 	4
Sentries 	6
Total Fighting Force 	522


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

Trained Attack Soldiers 80 
Trained Attack Mercenaries 0 
Trained Defense Soldiers 30 
Trained Defense Mercenaries 0 
Untrained Soldiers 415 
Untrained Mercenaries 0 
Spies 6 
Sentries 6 
Total Fighting Force 525


OMG THAT DUDE KILLED MY ONLY MERCENARY!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 14, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i signed up.. what should i do?


 Buy stuff in general...make me, Lady_Triforce, your commanding officer.....

Train your soldiers, buy soldier production upgrades, and...well...upgrade stuff and buy weapons and armor.  And attack other newbies!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea I haven't had a chance to go online latley but here's my stats.

Trained Attack Soldiers  	20
Trained Attack Mercenaries 	0
Trained Defense Soldiers 	20
Trained Defense Mercenaries 	0
Untrained Soldiers 	0
Untrained Mercenaries 	0
Spies 	1
Sentries 	1
Total Fighting Force 	40


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Strike Action  	           30,604  	
Defensive Action 	9,786 	
Spy Rating 	        16 	
Sentry Rating 	24 	

w00t at high strike action!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a low strike action.  Also, zf your enemy yojojo is one rank ahead of me...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I have a low strike action.  Also, zf your enemy yojojo is one rank ahead of me...


 that other one with a P is below me... Idk If I should attack him though =/


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

Now yojojo is way behind me.  Also I figured out that once you are at a negative number of clicks for clicking programs it takes your link off the list.  Because I haven't clicked other people's for a while and I'm probably down a bunch so that's why I haven't gotten troops.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Now yojojo is way behind me.  Also I figured out that once you are at a negative number of clicks for clicking programs it takes your ]
> I was at -150 and I got some, I think its -200 and you don't get anymore.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2007)

Guys, *triplet7* is our new enemy.  He stole 300k from me :0

But he's sooo powerful, it'll be a while before we can get him.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Guys, *triplet7* is our new enemy. He stole 300k from me :0
> 
> But he's sooo powerful, it'll be a while before we can get him.


Someone thats elves should sab him     

This is from his page: "i will sabatoge your stuff so don't even think about atacking! "


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Guys, *triplet7* is our new enemy.  He stole 300k from me :0
> 
> But he's sooo powerful, it'll be a while before we can get him.


 300k OMG.


ZF, yeah, I'll do some clicking later or tomorrow.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll get him sometime.... I am close to being very good


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I'll get him sometime.... I am close to being very good


 Yah, cause of me  :gyroidveryhappy: 

I think I have a higher rank than you though

By the way, I attacked someone and got 600k  :gyroidtongue: I'll try not be as mad when I get attacked

And SN just tried attacking me... pffffft... I'm not sure if I should teach him a lesson now or what  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2007)

no I am still ahead.. by like 10 places     

but it is only cause I attacked someone stupidly...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2007)

wow, i just wasted 30 turns


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, about that....also I just stole 10k from Ultra , also storm how do you steal so much from people? The most I've stolen is 86k because I used 15 turns on someone


Also storm you barely beat me: 13,601 - 11,148


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop attacking fellow TBTers!

And it's because my spy level is good (and I'm an elf), so I can see how much money a lot of people have... the guys I got 600k from had over 1mil


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh...but how do you get so much? Is there a way you steal more?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Oh...but how do you get so much? Is there a way you steal more?


 No, I just attacked.  But he had 1mil.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should like.....give me money somehow. What's covert bonus?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know that you can give money     

anyway I need to start saving things are getting expensive.... of course I need to keep getting more weapons, is more cheap weapons better than less good ones?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I don't know that you can give money
> 
> anyway I need to start saving things are getting expensive.... of course I need to keep getting more weapons, is more cheap weapons better than less good ones?


 Some deals are better for more expensive ones but as you get really expensive it's as equal as more bad ones.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah, well I actually joined a chain, i am going to check it out and see how it works out.

I will let you know if it is good to join or not, but i think it will.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

trike Action-----------71,066  
Defensive Action-----13,378

Hm, that Chariot made it shoot way up!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I don't know that you can give money
> 
> anyway I need to start saving things are getting expensive.... of course I need to keep getting more weapons, is more cheap weapons better than less good ones?


 I don't buy many weapons because people can sabotage them.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 15, 2007)

Let's see...here's my stats....

Military Effectiveness 
Strike Action 38,852 Ranked #26,950 
Defensive Action 20,646 Ranked #25,207 
Spy Rating 120 Ranked #24,608 
Sentry Rating 70 Ranked #24,795 


Trained Attack Soldiers 40 
Trained Attack Mercenaries 0 
Trained Defense Soldiers 30 
Trained Defense Mercenaries 1 
Untrained Soldiers 0 
Untrained Mercenaries 0 
Spies 12 
Sentries 7 
Total Fighting Force 71 

I'm doing decently...but I always run out of attack turns.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

I need to work my my defense just a bit... its sorta way behind my attack


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

Holy crap...someone take down and steal like all of MrRand's money.  He just stole 300k from me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Holy crap...someone take down and steal like all of MrRand's money.  He just stole 300k from me.


 But... his commander will pwn us then


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

So <_< he STOLE 300K FROM ME


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So <_< he STOLE 300K FROM ME


 So, I stole 18k from you because you kept attacking other people


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 15, 2007)

I took down MrRand, but he only gave me, like 3k from 6 turns.

Cheap, poor n00b.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I took down MrRand, but he only gave me, like 3k from 6 turns.
> 
> Cheap, poor n00b.


Nice !  He didn't have much money like 25k before and like he probably bought a bunch of stuff with my 300k! That jerk.

Omg, look at this: 

23 minutes ago boseph 72,687 Gold stolen 15 attacks 4 casualities (i lost) 659,847 8,668 

I'm not sure if you guys want to try and beat this guy    			 he did 660k damamge to me :|


--------------------------------------------------
Whooo! I just got 10 attack mercenaries!  It was at 144 in stock, and I had 32 turns so I just attacked someone once to see if they had a good amount and they did so then I attacked them 15 times and got a bunch of of money and then Ibought 9 mercanaries and I attacked someone 1 time to get the money I needed for one more (I need like 500) and I did so I have 10 attack mercanaries now .


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

my like, weapons are :

Attack Weapons
Excalibur  	1  	2,560 / 2,560  	

Steed 	1 	640 / 640 	

Broadsword 	4 	160 / 160 	

Lance 	3 	40 / 40 	

Long Sword 	14 	20 / 20 	

Staff 	23 	10 / 10 	

Knife 	8 	5 / 5 	

Stick 	358 	2 / 2 	

Defense Weapons 	
Dragonskin 	1 	2,560 / 2,560 	

Mithril 	1 	640 / 640 	

Plate Armor 	2 	160 / 160 	

Chainmail 	8 	40 / 40 	

Shield 	18 	20 / 20 	

Helmet 	2 	10 / 10


yes... I have 358 sticks XD


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

wow you have lots of weapons........
--------------------------------
--------------------------------
--------------------------------
--------------------------------
Steed ||| 1 ||| 640 / 640     

Broadsword |||  13 ||| 160 / 160     

Lance ||| 6 ||| 40 / 40     

Long Sword ||| 14 ||| 20 / 20     

Staff ||| 15 ||| 10 / 10     

Knife ||| 8 ||| 5 / 5     

Stick ||| 168 |||  2 / 2     

-------------------------------------------

Mithril ||| 1 ||| 640 / 640     

Plate Armor ||| 2 ||| 160 / 160     

Chainmail ||| 6 ||| 40 / 40     

Shield ||| 3 ||| 20 / 20     

Helmet ||| 3 ||| 10 / 10     

--------------------------------


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2007)

I knew you had a Mithril SN, because I spied on you after you attacked.  I tried sabotaging it, but it didn't work.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I knew you had a Mithril SN, because I spied on you after you attacked.  I tried sabotaging it, but it didn't work.  :gyroidtongue:


 WTH! That was my first defense weapon   
:wub:			 and it costed 50k.  You better not try it or I'm going to go and join MrRand or Lite-Ning and abandon you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were the one who tried to attack.  And besides, don't buy too many good defense and attack weapons.  Definitely never get the two at the top, those are easy targets.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't be hating on my high defense weapons :'(.  Or I'll attack you and take casualties .  Well, actually I just gave you another soldier by clicking your link .


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

OMG, E_wolf stole 1,392,437 gold from me :0

He did 2,613,072 damage and only had 20 soldiers!! o.0


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

OMG, "13 seconds ago" someone took another mil -.-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

I just stole 370k from someone .  Also look at this:

You decimated the enemy! 
As Zeldafreak104's army runs from the battlefield you examine the collected spoils:
You stole 4,692 gold from Zeldafreak104!
You return to camp, your troops elated from your glorious victory.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

Why are you attacking Fellow TBTers!
That is it smackdown time!

....................I'm a cooking up something!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

Yah, stop attacking him SN  :gyroidmad: 

Oh, and didnt you see what I just said?  I got 2mil stolen


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

No, we're like going back and forth.  First I attacked and he defended and then he attacked me and now I got him back .


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm building up my Sentry rating even more now... I can't have people attacking me like this :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

From now on, I always spend all my money.  Also I make about 400k from when I go to bed and when I come on after school .


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> No, we're like going back and forth.  First I attacked and he defended and then he attacked me and now I got him back .


 wait... how but that means you are up one again!! I'll get you when the time is ripe!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG I just got attacked by ZF and Sporge! I haven't clicked in like 2 days . Also, Storm switched commanders! Get him Sporge!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

We are still allies. :0


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea you can be allies and under different commanders.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, Odd I'm attacking you >=D


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Oh, Odd I'm attacking you >=D


 Why? :0


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Oh, Odd I'm attacking you >=D


 Don't attack fellow TBTers or I might get angry and release my wrath upon you  :gyroidmad:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You soaked the earth with the blood of the enemy! 
As LordCrazyMe's army runs from the battlefield you examine the collected spoils:
You stole 1,946 gold from LordCrazyMe!
You return to camp, your troops elated from your glorious victory. 



I only stole 2k <_<.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2007)

:gyroidsurprised: Every bit counts!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

Storm what are you going to steal? 24 dollars? rofl.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG ZF just stole 15 dollars from me!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll wait for your gold to get higher maybe  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

I won't worry about stealing from you I will just annihilate all your troops!
So STOP attacking your fellow peeps!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I won't worry about stealing from you I will just annihilate all your troops!
> So STOP attacking your fellow peeps!


 Fiiiiine...also Sporge changed commanders too!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

THAT"S IT!!!
*ATTACKS*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THAT"S IT!!!
> *ATTACKS*


 Nice job stealing 0 gold .


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I couldn't steal any of your last 9 gold.... at least I killed two troops


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've killed like 10 total on SN, because for every time he attacks me, I attack back.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 17, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you guys gotta stop attacking me.  Also you missed my turn .


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Are any of you able to see how much gold I have?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 18, 2007)

:0

This guy stole 400k from me! 
 	KingBrookes2


----------



## SL92 (Jan 18, 2007)

By the by, I'm StormCommmanderII. Storm's my commander.


(duh)


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 18, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] By the by, I'm StormCommmanderII. Storm's my commander.


(duh) [/quote]
 ..Ah.  I thought you were Storm's Alt.  Original Name.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow... they better not ban me if they think you're my alt -.-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 18, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Wow... they better not ban me if they think you're my alt -.-


 I attacked SC2....thinking it was Storm's alt...I think you should become someone else's commander because that's really suspicious.

Also can someone attack these people?

2 hours ago Hummuhummunukkunukkuapua-a 69,999 Gold stolen 15 0 3 782,250 27,016 details 
5 hours ago deafies1 272,104 Gold stolen 15 0 4 329,416 24,362 details 
9 hours ago daaku 108,525 Gold stolen 10 0 4 173,674 27,815 details


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't that the NSider mod? o.0


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah... that sounds like muku...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 18, 2007)

I had 1 million... but:

 	mbulmer  	810,853 Gold stolen


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

I always loose 2mil a day


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2007)

upgrade your sentries
then more people can't see your gold and you are safer then     
It worked for me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 18, 2007)

Storm it's not...humuhumunukanukauappauappa is the Hawaiian national fish...it's spelled somewhat like that.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mwaaahahahaha revenge!

Attacks on Me
1 day ago ewander 154,078 Gold stolen  	

Attacks by Me
10 seconds ago ewander 108,976 Gold stolen


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 19, 2007)

Someone attack daaku he is getting on my nerves.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 19, 2007)

He be too strong for me =O


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 19, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] He be too strong for me =O [/quote]
 And he has like no money because he spent all 300k he stole from me!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2007)

Someone stole 2mil from me with one attack -.-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 20, 2007)

ZF don't try to attack me again.  Or I will devastate your army again .


----------



## SL92 (Jan 20, 2007)

Who's ZeldaFreak in this game?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 20, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZF don't try to attack me again.  Or I will devastate your army again .


 heh, SUUUUUURE. I was like 4 damage away from beating you


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, but now I'm muuuuuch stronger.  Also, I'm only about 1,000 ranks behind storm .


----------



## ƒish (Jan 21, 2007)

It's like I'm on a different planet...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you playing the game?


Also guys don't buy knives they are a rip off.

I'll explain:

Stick: 200G --- 2 (attack)
Knife: 1000G --- 5 (attack)

If you buy 5 sticks then that's 1,000G except then it becomes 10 attack.

So then 
5Sticks: 1k G --- 10 (attack)
1Knife: 1k G --- 5 (attack)


So never buy anymore knives


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are my rankings and stuff:

*Rank 21,245 *

Strike Action: 680,650: Ranked #20,853 
Defensive Action: 282,206: Ranked #20,841 
Spy Rating: 4,608: Ranked #19,938 
Sentry Rating: 4,160: Ranked #20,650 

Trained Attack Soldiers: 350 
Trained Attack Mercenaries: 30 
Trained Defense Soldiers: 127 
Trained Defense Mercenaries: 0 
Untrained Soldiers: 525 
Untrained Mercenaries: 0 
Spies: 55 
Sentries: 55 
Total Fighting Force: 1,032 

Fortification: Battlements 
Siege Technology: Trojan Horse 
Unit Production: 10 per 24 hours


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2007)

You just pmed me and said you didn't play, S_N. Why?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 22, 2007)

Wait, what? What'd I do?

I probably forgot to log off on the bad comp and Darth read it and replied to it.......also I just attacked him and got like 30 gold :|.....also he did like 50 damage and I do like 700,000 damage.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 24, 2007)

What does a reconassiance mission do?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 24, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Here are my rankings and stuff:
> 
> *Rank 21,245 *
> 
> ...


User Info

*Military Overview*
Fortification 	Battlements
Siege Technology 	Ladders
Unit Production 	40 per 24 hours
Available Funds 	1,696 Gold
Projected Income Next Turn 	21,133 Gold (in 13 minutes)
Attack Turns 	55
Spy Level 	1

*Military Effectiveness*
Strike Action  	39,353  	Ranked #27,201
Defensive Action 	101,729 	Ranked #22,617
Spy Rating 	172 	Ranked #24,485
Sentry Rating 	125 	Ranked #26,303

*Soldiers*
Trained Attack Soldiers  	397
Trained Attack Mercenaries 	0
Trained Defense Soldiers 	207
Trained Defense Mercenaries 	0
Untrained Soldiers 	87
Untrained Mercenaries 	0
Spies 	69
Sentries 	50
Total Fighting Force 	691

Rank  	25,982


----------

